
Ask HN: What type of genre do you enjoy reading the most? - gargolmen
I have found there are people that write often or are interested in writing, but have no means to publish.<p>My thoughts have been revolving around creating a magazine that would pay these authors for their content and publish it for free online.<p>What type of genre would you enjoy reading the most? 
Would you read such a magazine considering it was free? Would you support it if the stories were good enough?
======
strongai
Similar model -
[http://compellingsciencefiction.com/](http://compellingsciencefiction.com/)

I'm not a subscriber, but I've bought every issue on Kindle. Mostly good,
sometimes great. Glad I discovered it.

------
brw12
Create a Medium publication! Or, a photocopied 'zine!

